# tire size and speed difference calculator link



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Michelin Primacy MXM4 ZP vs. Pilot Sport A/S 3

Near the top of the page there is a nice calculator that lets you put in your current tire size then the size you want to go to and it will tell you the new offset, tire diameter, and what the speedometer will read at 60mph.


----------

